# First Timer



## Mustang Boy (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok guys i used to lurk and post here and there months ago but i stayed away from the net for awhile but acquired a good number of tanks for my fish tank hobby but one of the ones i just recently acquired ive decided to turn into a PDF tank. it is a 40g(according to the measurements its 46g) hex the measurements are each piece of glass is 12.5in wide and 23in tall. the reason i have decided against fish is because the person i got the tank from used it to house a turtle n the turtle did what they do in tanks and chewed away most of the silicone and instead of going through the trouble of resealing the tank(already have 2 other tanks i need to reseal dont wanna do a third) i decided to do what ive wanted to do for months and make it a PDF tank


now i havnt decided exactly what kind of frog im going to house in here or even how many of each species i could keep. my only guildlines are these: has to be a good beginner species, id prefer one of these 2 colors blue and or red MAYBE yellow but not green i want a species i can see easily since this will be my first PDF tank.

also can i have a list of exactly everything i will need plus where would be a good place to find each individual piece of equipment.

now i know im going to need a flightless fruit fly cultures and plants other than that im not exactly sure i have ideas of what i might need but i thought it would be best to have a complete shopping list.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Look into leucs or azureus as your first frog.

I'd get a FF starter kit from joshsfrogs.com or azdr.com. 


Info on culturing: 
Josh’s Frogs How-To Guides Blog Archive Culturing Fruit Flies
Poison Dart Frogs Poison Arrow Frogs Dart Frogs & Poison Arrow Dart Frogs Terrarium Animals from Saurian Enterprises, Inc.

If you want to make your own media,

6 cups cups potato flakes 
3 cups sugar
3 cups brewer's yeast
1/4 cup Methyl paraben
a tablespoon or two of honey to control smell


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

And there are morphs of auratus that are never green. Another good starter frog. There's plenty of threads with suggestons but those are the big three.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Nov 24, 2008)

thanks for the links n the species i should look into i will keep them in mind while im doing my research


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are content with just a pair then you may want to consider some of the larger tincs (my preference). A 40 would be roomy for a pair, but they sure wouldn't complain. 

If you are determined to "fill 'er up", then may I suggest leucs.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Nov 24, 2008)

yea id prefer to have more than just 2 frogs cause this will be going in the living room where people will be looking at it.

also anything i am going to need in the way of equipment ie. humidity checker(brain not working i know there is better terminology), any special lighting, anything like that.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Epipedobates antonyi is also a possibility. Very active, very loud and also a good beginner frog. Can be kept in groups also.
Or maybe Phyllobates bicolor, big frog and very bold. Also good in groups and they eat almost everything.
And, last but not least: leucomelas!
Auratus are known to be a bit shyer than the other ones that were mentioned.


Hygrometer (humidity checker) can come in handy, but only if it's a quality one. I've had bad experience with those cheap ass things, they were about 30 percent off compared to the actual humidity. You can also just check how damp the plants are, and estimate the humidity that way, but it's nice to have some certainty especially in the beginning. 

Lighting is also very important to sustain good growing plants in your viv. It also helps to get a higher temp. I'm not an expert on technique, it's better to look in to the Care Sheet section for this!


----------



## Mustang Boy (Nov 24, 2008)

cool and yes i do plan on using a quality hygrometer and the tank i bought came with a light but i didnt really check it out i think its prolly just some cruddy light so i may have to upgrade


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Suzanne said:


> Or maybe Phyllobates bicolor, big frog and very bold. Also good in groups and they eat almost everything.


Excellent suggestion.

IMO a hygrometer is not really necessary if you build a traditional well planted, "false bottom", minimally/moderately vented tank. Just mist once a day or so, and you should be fine. You will probably have water beaded on the glass most of the time anyway.

Lighting is important, though, for your plant growth. You will want to get that ironed out.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

You can never go wrong with big, beautiful azureus for a blue frog. Looks and personality to match.

For yellow and if you want more than two take a look at terribilis. These guys are far from shy and I have seen them jump up and grab fingers!

Good luck!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

What about galactonotus, they are a big and brave frog, come in red, orange and yellow.
A little more pricey than the ones already mentioned but for 2 frogs not that bad. Just a matter of preferance. I started with the auratus (b/b) and as they got older they got braver. 
In the end it is about how much you want to spend and what you want. 

Good luck!

-Beth


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I wouldn't rule out the green colors.. In a dark leaf litter tank, I personally think they pop!

Just an opinion
Dan


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

From what you have described, I would suggest leucs. Not only are they bright and bold, but they also have a great call. With tincs and auratus you won''t have this added quality.

I would seriously suggest that after you properly clean - sanitize the hex, you redo the areas where the silicone has been eaten away. 

While a pdf tank isn't expected to hold water like a fish tank, if you do a false bottom, you will be having water build up. Additionally, any area where the silicone has been chewed that won't be expected to be underwater will be better if you do a quick reseal and smooth, imo.


----------

